
Show HN: Issa challenge - Challenges you can incorporate into your day in 2019 - shambekela
https://www.issachallenge.fun
======
ocdtrekkie
I made it as far as the "continue with Google" button before closing the tab.
For one, I have no desire to add more Google-connected things to my life, I'm
trying to get rid of Google. Second: You need to show me what your app
does/looks like before you ask me to connect an account to it, because that's
a significant burden to ask someone to do, and nobody's going to do it before
they see how your app works.

~~~
shambekela
Thank you for the feedback will be adding login with email option and an
overview of the application to the homepage soon. Working on it!

